# Laceration Repair-considered a layered



## calicoder10 (Jan 5, 2016)

Would this be considered a layered closure (12053)
I anesthetized the area with a local infiltration of 4ml of warmed 2% lidocaine with epi.  Excellent anesthesia was obtained.  The wound was the cleansed and irrigated and explored with no foreign body present.  There was no deep structure, tendon, cartilage, bone or muscle injury.  I then realigned multiple wound edges.  I then repaired the 6cm wound with sterile technique using 2 fascial sutures of 5-0 vicryl and 7 cutaneous sutures of 5-0 prolene.

Thanks


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Most likely layer*

Vicryl is usually an indication of layer repair unless it's a mucous membrane. But probably best if the term layer repair is used.  Jim


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 8, 2016)

Does the fact 2 different layers were mentioned good enough to qualify this as layered closure. 

2 *fascial sutures* of 5-0 vicryl and 7 *cutaneous sutures* of 5-0 prolene.


----------



## calicoder10 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

